# Single bit axe head patterns



## AmateurSawer (Oct 13, 2020)

Does anyone have a preference for Jersey pattern or Dayton.I have a couple Council Tool Daytons but I like the looks of the Jersey.
Mine are a 4# straight 36" handled and a 5 lb miner's from Bailey's.Had I known what I know now,I would have gotten a longer 5 lb and a 4lb miner's.I think it would have been better.My reasoning was,I didn't need a 5lb felling axe and thought I needed a 5lb head to drive wedges.


----------



## sawfun (Nov 1, 2020)

Jersey 5 lbs. with 36" handle for me.


----------

